# Shrinkage % Reduction Chart



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2011)

This is what i use when i get rocket scientist thinking....HAHA

*Product*                                                         *% Of Gain*                             *% Of Shrinkage*

Summer Sausage W/ Pork added                       143%                                           0%

Summer Sausage Beef added                             143%                                           0%

Salami                                                               143%                                           0%

SS W/Cheese                                                     160%                                           0%

Old Style SS                                                       143%                                           0%   

Jalapeno SS                                                        143%                                           0%

Jalapeno SS W/Hot Pepper Cheese                       160%                                           0%

Ring Bologna                                                        143%                                           0%

Cajun Ring                                                            157%                                           0%

Bologna or Salami                                                  143%                                           0%

Sticks                                                                   143%                                           20%

Sticks W/Cheese                                                   160%                                           20%

Sticks W/Japs/Hot Pep Cheese                               160%                                          20%

Sticks W/ Garlic/Onion                                           150%                                          20%

Pepperoni Sticks                                                    143%                                          20%

Hot Chipotle Lime Sticks                                         143%                                          20%     

Landjaeger                                                             143%                                          10%

Smoked Brats                                                        167%                                           10%     

Smoked Brats W/Cheese                                        193%                                           10%

Fresh Brats                                                             167%                                            0%

Green Pepper & Onion Brats                                    182%                                            0%

Fresh Brats after cooking will have 10% shrinkage

Polish Sausage                                                       167%                                           10%

Seasoned Breakfast Patties                                     167%                                             0%

Brat Patties                                                             167%                                            0%

Fresh Rope Sausage                                                167%                                            0%

Breakfast Link Sausage                                            167%                                           10%

Smoked Link                                                            167%                                           10%

Ground & Formed Jerky                                             100%                                           45%

Solid Strip Jerky                                                        100%                                           60%


----------



## venture (Dec 13, 2011)

Excellent info.

I will be doing a measure on Canadian Bacon with the leaner end of the pork loin in about a week (curing now).  I don't think there will be a lot of loss as compared to the cured weight?  Then again, who knows?  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 13, 2011)

OHHHHH NOOOOOO

I forgot something


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 14, 2011)

Interesting Rick!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2011)

Things that make you go UUMMMmmm


----------



## alblancher (Dec 14, 2011)

Nepas

I guess I'm not the shiniest apple in this bushel so would you please explain this table?

Thanks


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 14, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Nepas
> 
> I guess I'm not the shiniest apple in this bushel so would you please explain this table?
> 
> Thanks




Based on 10 lb batches.

The gain % is what you will have when you add the cut in for lean to fat ratio. Just somethin i played around with. Other user amounts will vary.

Shrinkage % is what will occur after smoking.


----------



## alblancher (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok I understand the shrinkage  Thanks

The first part   "When you add the cut in for lean to fat ratio.   Your first entry   Summer Sausage with pork added 143%  Does that mean the total weight of the sausage after adding fat it 143% higher then before you added the fat?     If you had a sausage mixture that weighed 1 lb and added the fat required by the recipe the mixture would weigh 1.43 lbs?

That would explain why jerky doesn't change  there is no fat.

Thanks Nepas, that can be a helpful chart


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2011)

You have way too much time on your hands LOL great chart would have never thought of that, good job.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## tjohnson (Dec 15, 2011)

And I thought "Shinkage" only occurred in cold weather!

TJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2011)

nepas, morning........  This entire tutorial had me confused me UNTIL !!!!! .... my high school math resurfaced in my P brain... DUH... 

Now tell me if I am correct on this assumption....  100# / meat... additions of fat/protein/spices/etc = 143# total weight.....  43# additions / 143# total weight = 30% fat and additions to the meat ???

Is this the new math, I missed out on ?  I had one heck of a time trying to figure out how to help the kids with their math...  good thing we are not discussing "string theory"....


----------

